# Can't get QSI programmer to talk to the decoder



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok, maybe some folks on here have an idea as to what I am doing wrong. I just got the QSI programmer to try and fix a sound issue on one of my decoders (the issue is that it seems like only one horn is programmed cause no matter how many times I change it same sound file plays). Anyway the programmer is working and I have connected up to the pick ups of the engine and when I have it go retrieve the decoder info I hear the fan on the board powering up but it I keep getting an error that says "Unable to read MFG ID Status = 1" Any ideas as to why it is doing this? Could it be because I am using the Air wire board with it its not recognizing any commands from the normal pick ups?


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Reading a bit more do I need to provide track power to this track besides just using the programmer?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No don't do that! 

email me


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey Greg thanks for the heads up but I did finally figure it out. Doing what I was thinking above would have been bad. Anyway, I figured out that I needed to program the decoder to turn off the AirWire add in card before it would accept programming from the track. Once I did that it did everything just fine.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Joe aren't you at the show? 

Dick


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Show what show? I was at the Big E last week but I am home this weekend.


----------

